# Kick me in the nuts!..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

It all started with a cup of tea on a break from building our Granny Flat at home, the mobile rang, "Hello this is Vodafone we have a deal that will save you a lot of money". Hmm F Off!, but wait save me money?... "Yes sir we can offer you unlimited internet for £5 per month plus you have to pay for your BT line"..

Ok it sounds interesting but!.. "Can I keep my old telephone number?, and can I keep my existing e mail address", "Of course sir no problem", well you would have to be daft not to go ahead, which proves only one thing I'm daft as a brush..

So roll on a few weeks and all the Vodafone bumf came through, I will have squint at it later, as I get on with the plastering.. So later came and I went through the pages until I came to the telephone number which was different to mine, Ok the nice man said I will keep my old number it is a mistake.. So I rang them and the guy at the other end said, "We will try to get your old number but BT sometimes will not let us use it, leave it with us". 

Rang back a few days later and the guy said "Unfortunately we will not be able to get your old number", Hmm "What about my e mail", he said that is OK but will be @Vodafone .com not BT .com", "So what you are saying is, all the gold I could eat being what you promised is not going to happen" , "Err sorry sir", "well cancel the order I am not going ahead", "No problem sir consider it cancelled".

So try to log on to BT and find that Vodafone have closed my account, so I rang BT and they said they can not re-open my old account and will have to open a new account and they couldn't guarantee we can have our old number back but my email is recoverable. The only upside being with being a new customer I asked have you any deals on offer, "Yes sir you can have unlimited internet and the usual telephone stuff", at a lot less than I was paying before and I didn't have unlimited internet on my old plan..

So for the last 3 days I have been talking to Mumbai guys to get my e mail back which they did today, pheww. It is amazing what is linked to your email and wont work without it, banking, tom tom, ebay, the list goes on and on!..

So if Vodafone ring up bend over and do your self a favour and get a boot planted firmly up your jacksie it is less pain full!..

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> It all started with a cup of tea on a break from building our Granny Flat at home, the mobile rang, "Hello this is Vodafone we have a deal that will save you a lot of money". Hmm F Off!, but wait save me money?... "Yes sir we can offer you unlimited internet for £5 per month plus you have to pay for your BT line"..
> 
> Ok it sounds interesting but!.. "Can I keep my old telephone number?, and can I keep my existing e mail address", "Of course sir no problem", well you would have to be daft not to go ahead, which proves only one thing I'm daft as a brush..
> 
> ...


Ray. re the granny flat:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3520036/Tax-penalty-families-granny-flat.html
tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Ray. re the granny flat:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3520036/Tax-penalty-families-granny-flat.html
> tony


Cough! Guest accommodation.....

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I reckon MHF should start it's own government, it's a sweet way to make a boat load of money doing sod all for it, no stock to buy, no premises needed, except a small office to count the money in, no staff, I'm sure we could borrow a calculator, and wheelbarrow.

Lets start with the most odious taxes to get rid of though, Insurance premium tax, and inheritance tax, one is outright robbery of people who have worked all their lives and then died, the other makes it even more expensive to run a vehicle as it percentage based, so young drivers are fleeced even more.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't you just hate all this switching lark now?! Life used to be so easy. You went into the leccy showroom and signed on the dotted line and got a leccy supply in your name. End of story. Same as with BT etc etc. Now that we have to shop around to prevent being fleeced by all these companies we end up so stressed.


I have just left TalkTalk and joined BT. People told me that TalkTalk would not close my email account and that it would just be there all the time until it fell out of use. This has been the case so far. I can go in and pick up my emails from TalkTalk even though I don't have an account with them. I am gradually changing all my banking and stuff over to a yahoo account so that if I leave BT I don't have all that bother again. It is so stressful though. First I have to remember which companies have my old email address and which have the new one! Hopefully the TalkTalk account will remain active for a long time so that I can gradually collect all those annual emails and change them over.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

patp said:


> I have just left TalkTalk and joined BT. People told me that TalkTalk would not close my email account and that it would just be there all the time until it fell out of use. This has been the case so far. I can go in and pick up my emails from TalkTalk even though I don't have an account with them. I am gradually changing all my banking and stuff over to a yahoo account so that if I leave BT I don't have all that bother again. It is so stressful though. First I have to remember which companies have my old email address and which have the new one! Hopefully the TalkTalk account will remain active for a long time so that I can gradually collect all those annual emails and change them over.


My first email address was "@lineone.co.uk" and the second was "@tiscali.net", both taken over by the talktalk group. I left them many years ago, but both accounts still accrue emails, mainly spam. :grin2:

A couple of years after ditching talktalk I got a bill for £49ish which I told them to stick up their ****. I never heard another word from them (except to tell me that my email account is 50% full, or whatever).

Most of my emails now go through a variety of @gmx.co.uk/.com accounts, which incorporate a "sweeping" facility. My lineone emails get collected, but my tiscali account was part of last year's hacking attack, so I just leave it to fill up with rubbish. :crying:

I now have a spreadsheet of (all?) my commercial contacts (banks, utilities, clubs, etc) with which email address they are linked to. [I also do my Dad's internet dealings eg insurances and they have another email address.]

All good fun - Gordon


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We switched to Virgin Business from BT, and I have to say that Virgin were very helpful, whereas BT was a complete and utter nightmare to deal with.

BT promised the handover, in writing, THREE TIMES and failed to do it.

In the end it was Virgin that negotiated the changeover and got us running.

Virgin Retail I suspect is a different can of worms. We have an old Cabletel fibre terminated outside our property, subsequently it was NTL then Virgin. Virgin Media send at least one glossy A4 envelope with literature to us a month, extolling the virtues of the broadband TV and phone, but we don't watch TV and only have the BT phone for the broadband Infinity package, plus we have had the number for 30 years now, but hardly use it.

Peter


----------

